# I think I have better photos'!! Male or female?



## nanc1061 (Nov 17, 2017)

Let me try this again, hopefully with better photo's. I believe this is a female but not positive. Thoughts? Thanks so much


----------



## Northstar (Dec 28, 2017)

My guess is female based on the pads, but the pictures aren't the best quality. Also, it might just be because I'm used to seeing my frogs who are all super plump thanks to the microfauna in their vivs, but the frog looks super skinny to me, especially if it is indeed a female. You should probably try to get some meat on her bones.


----------



## nanc1061 (Nov 17, 2017)

Yes she actually is looking better. I haven't had her very long. I know the photo's aren't great...was trying not to stress her.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Those are more helpful photos. My guess is still female. I agree that she is a little bit on the skinny side. Feeding her regularly should sort that out, though. Nothing to worry about in the short run unless she isn't eating.

Mark


----------

